# Has anyone seen this light?



## onvol (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053#.UK1694fAfNo






Available at Home Depot. They have two different models: One 800 lumen the other 1720 lumen. They also say that the LED stays cool which one reviewer agreed to that. I was wondering what LED they were using for these. Any guesses? Would love a good CPF'er review of it.


----------



## DIWdiver (Nov 21, 2012)

They're probably some cheap composite thing out of China which you'd never be able to identify. Likely the lumens are overstated, and the lumen maintenance sucks (after a few thousand hours, they will loose lots of output). For occasional use, they might be okay. But for occasional use, the efficiency advantages over halogen aren't substantial, so I'd probably still go with good old halogens. Even the 1720 lumen one is only like a 160W incandescent (not even halogen), so it's not bright for a work light unless you keep it pretty close. It probably draws about 35W, so staying cool isn't particularly hard.


----------



## Optical Inferno (Nov 22, 2012)

I've seen the top portion without the stand coming from many different Chinese manufacturers. I've also seen the top without any LED or electronics strictly just a heatsink. http://www.generalhardwaresz.com/index.asp?sid=15&Page=2

I've purchased the heatsink and It's not that bad. Also, not that expensive. 

30W at 1750lm is less than 60lm/W. The LED likely is a chinese array from Epistar or Edison Optoelectronics. I'm sure it works but like Diver said...be skeptical.


----------



## waehrik (Apr 19, 2013)

I have the 10w version of the flood light on the generalhardwarez site posted by Optical Inferno. My experience with high end lighting is very minimal, but I'm using it to light up my back porch. There are no optics in the beam path at all, it's a bare panel with a very wide flood - perfect for what I want it for.

I took it apart and it's also sealed internally with RTV. I was concerned about moisture ingression because the cable ferrule did not seem to be externally sealed.

I got mine for $15 from DX, of course less power though. For work near the light, I wouldn't want something much brighter.


----------

